
70 Things Every Computer Geek Should Know. | Arrow Webzine - agnesberthelot
http://www.aagneyam.com/blog/?p=466
======
deadcyclo
Say what? A password protected RAR is the best choice? I must admit I stopped
reading shortly after that paragraph.

~~~
zdw
For a while there RAR had one of the better encryption schemes for archiving
files, and had decent cross-platform binaries.

I'd pick 7-zip these days, as it does better compression, and the crypto is
even better (serious key strengthening) opens nearly anything and has a non-
annoying interface (on windows, CLI on Mac/Linux).

------
kaeluka
"Read 1337 At Normal Speed" lol, who writes something like that?! :D

~~~
zdw
This is definitely a "I CAN HAS SKRIPT KIDDIE" list...

